# Is surgery the next step?



## SickofMyThyroid (Mar 29, 2012)

Hello! I'm new and looking for input.

Today I received my results from my FNA and I was wondering if anyone could give me their opinion on my results.

Diagnosis - Follicular cells present, singly, in small clusters and sheets w/ many background siderophages; increased numbers of lymphocytes suggest chronic thyroiditis; negative for papillary structures, hurthle cells or microfollicles

COMMENT - The features are most consistent with benign follicular hyperlasia with associated hemorrhage however, a more serious process cannot be excluded on fine needle aspiration.

What do you think will be my doctor's next step and what do you take from these results. I'm assuming surgery to rule at benign or malignant follicular cells? Do these results sound bad to anyone?

Thank you so much for your input!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

SickofMyThyroid said:


> Hello! I'm new and looking for input.
> 
> Today I received my results from my FNA and I was wondering if anyone could give me their opinion on my results.
> 
> ...












Well.........................; the above comment in the first paragraph means that the finding is not definitive meaning they cannot rule out possible malignancy.

And the findings are a little unusual. The presence of siderophages indicates cysts. You can see the path on slide 1

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1296295/pdf/jrsocmed00017-0031.pdf

When will you be talking to your doctor about all this?

Glad you are with us and you will find much support here.


----------



## SickofMyThyroid (Mar 29, 2012)

Andros said:


> Well.........................; the above comment in the first paragraph means that the finding is not definitive meaning they cannot rule out possible malignancy.
> 
> And the findings are a little unusual. The presence of siderophages indicates cysts. You can see the path on slide 1
> 
> ...


I believe my appointment is within the next two weeks....

Why do you think the findings are a little unusual (I'm a straight shooter, so you can say whatever and however you need to say it..LOL)?

Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

SickofMyThyroid said:


> I believe my appointment is within the next two weeks....
> 
> Why do you think the findings are a little unusual (I'm a straight shooter, so you can say whatever and however you need to say it..LOL)?
> 
> Thanks so much for your help!


Many reasons; the follicular cells, the siderophages, hemorrhage which indicate highly vascular............................

I am very pragmatic. I always want to know. I am glad you feel the same and we will all be anxious to hear your doctor's comments.


----------



## SickofMyThyroid (Mar 29, 2012)

Andros said:


> Many reasons; the follicular cells, the siderophages, hemorrhage which indicate highly vascular............................
> 
> I am very pragmatic. I always want to know. I am glad you feel the same and we will all be anxious to hear your doctor's comments.


So basically you find the results worrisome more than unusual?


----------

